
Zuzu-AI Assistant for your workplace - jaitripy
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/category/extensions
======
jaitripy
Hi everyone, Zuzu is built with a vision of empowering customer-facing teams
with an AI assistant which will help them save up to 65% of the wasted time in
search of the right product answer. Would love to know your thoughts on this
:)

